# Hello Kitty Haul from Mexico



## bgajon (Mar 8, 2009)

FINALLY HK arrived to Mexico yesterday.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So of course I had to run to MAC and this is my haul. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They didn't bring the vanity case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Lucky Tom palette
Tahitian Sand Beauty Powder
Big Bow and Cute Ster l/s
Mimmy, She Loves Candy, Sweet Strawberry and Nice Kitty l/g
Pink Fish TLC
On the Prowl and Something About Pink Nail Lacquers
Kitty lashes
Medium Make-up Bag
Rubenesque p/p 

I LOVE this collection. And Lucky Tom is such a great quad.
Thanks for watching


----------



## peruvianprinces (Mar 8, 2009)

que suerteeee yo vivo en peru y si traen alguna coleccion nunca la traen completa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 traen unas cuantas cosas y ya .
esta muy lindo todo


----------



## franimal (Mar 8, 2009)

Great haul!!! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mexico!!!


----------



## bgajon (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peruvianprinces* 

 
_que suerteeee yo vivo en peru y si traen alguna coleccion nunca la traen completa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 traen unas cuantas cosas y ya .
esta muy lindo todo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Que mal!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aquí traen casi todo excepto lo que sería muñecos y accesorios ya que el permiso de importación es sólo de maquillaje.
Muchas gracias y saludos a Perú


----------



## bgajon (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franimal* 

 
_Great haul!!! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mexico!!!_

 
Thanks!!


----------



## lushious_lips (Mar 8, 2009)

Great haul.


----------



## nunu (Mar 8, 2009)

Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## peruvianprinces (Mar 8, 2009)

^_^ que tal las kitty lashes?? aver si me las pido
me gustan las que son solo la mitad pero a veces aun asi se ven muy falsas que tal quedan estas? porque se ven muy lindas


----------



## Amaia (Mar 10, 2009)

Y yo sin un MAC cerquitas!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Que de cositas mas monas, oye que tal el TLC?

A ver si me consigo el poster que desde que lo vi se me fueron los ojillos


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 10, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice haul! You will fall in love with Pink Fish!!! It's amazing and you will also fall in love with Cute Ster!


----------



## TamiChoi (Mar 10, 2009)

great haul! enjoy!


----------



## Shelleezy (Mar 11, 2009)

i wish i could have snatched the nail lacquers. nice picks!


----------



## almmaaa (Mar 11, 2009)

Awesome haul me encanta HK que bueno que ay otra hispana!!!!  YAY!!!!


----------



## Geraldine (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice hual!! Congratulations!

Where in mexico city you can find mac cosmetics?

I bought the "lucky tom" palette in the states because otherwise, I won't be able to find it here in irapuato... Thank God my family still lives there and I can visit them often 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or I won't have the chance to buy mac. The only bad thing is... when I got the HK palette, that's the only thing they have!!! no pigments, just one lipstick and nail polish. Everything else was gone! and I remember this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sign. LOL.


----------



## esmeralda89 (Mar 11, 2009)

en que parte de mex. esta mac?


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 11, 2009)

Great haul! My country didn't bring in the Vanity case too.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 11, 2009)

hola, saludos a mejico!
que bonitos productos de hello kitty, aver si me compro aunque sea un lipgloss.


----------



## n_c (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh nice, thanks for sharing!


----------



## bgajon (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peruvianprinces* 

 
_^_^ que tal las kitty lashes?? aver si me las pido
me gustan las que son solo la mitad pero a veces aun asi se ven muy falsas que tal quedan estas? porque se ven muy lindas_

 
Las pestañas están increíbles! Se ven un poco menos falsas porque sólo son medias pestañas. Todavía no las uso pero en cuanto me las ponga prometo tomar fotos. Lo bueno es que se pueden usar más de una vez porque son bastante caras. Y HK ya llegó a Perú?


----------



## bgajon (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Amaia* 

 
_Y yo sin un MAC cerquitas!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Que de cositas mas monas, oye que tal el TLC?

A ver si me consigo el poster que desde que lo vi se me fueron los ojillos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
El TLC es mucho más emoliente y pigmentado de lo que yo pensaba. El color es un rosa muy escarchado (frost). No es lo que you uso normalmente pero es el rosa de temporada por lo que puedo ver. Muy bueno para usar con smokey eyes. A veces pienso que mejor hubiera comprado Popster pero bueno Pink Fish era la sensación así que pues ahí voy de borrego.


----------



## bgajon (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_hola, saludos a mejico!
que bonitos productos de hello kitty, aver si me compro aunque sea un lipgloss._

 
Sweet Strawberry is more pigmented than the others. To be honest you have to use a lipstickubderneath the others for them to show up better.
Gracias por los saludos, Hello Kitty es una colecciñon muy linda. Lo mejor es Lucky Tom en mi opinión.


----------



## bgajon (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Great haul! My country didn't bring in the Vanity case too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Boo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I don't know why the hell they do that.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although thanks to this I was able to get more stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They're all sold out in the States and on ebay they are now reaching outrageous prices. So no vanity case for me. Pooo!


----------



## bgajon (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shelleezy* 

 
_i wish i could have snatched the nail lacquers. nice picks!_

 
Thanks so much! Not to make you feel bad but the lacquers are gorgeous. They were sold out the second day here in Mexico


----------



## bgajon (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *esmeralda89* 

 
_en que parte de mex. esta mac?_

 
En el caótico pero hermoso Distrito Federal hay varias tiendas y 3 Pro stores. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En Cabo San Lucas, Monterrey, Puebla, Playa del Cármen, Guadalajara, Villa Hermosa, Querétaro. Te mando el link sólo busca la ciudad que te interesa. Te recomiendo hablar primero para ver si tienen lo que quieres y hacerte amiga de alguna maquillista para que te aprten lo que quieras. Eso hago yo
MAC Pro | Stores


----------



## bgajon (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Geraldine* 

 
_Nice hual!! Congratulations!

Where in mexico city you can find mac cosmetics?

I bought the "lucky tom" palette in the states because otherwise, I won't be able to find it here in irapuato... Thank God my family still lives there and I can visit them often 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or I won't have the chance to buy mac. The only bad thing is... when I got the HK palette, that's the only thing they have!!! no pigments, just one lipstick and nail polish. Everything else was gone! and I remember this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sign. LOL._

 
You can find the stores in Mexico here MAC Pro | Stores

And from what I've read HK was sold out in a few days at most locations. In Distrito Federal they were out of stuff by the second day. But I think that having Lucky Tom is one of the best items from the collection.
Hope you can find a store near you so you won't miss other collections.


----------



## bgajon (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *almmaaa* 

 
_Awesome haul me encanta HK que bueno que ay otra hispana!!!!  YAY!!!!_

 
Gracias!! Es muy bonito escribirse con otras MAC adictas en español. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



De dónde eres tú?


----------



## bgajon (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_Nice haul! You will fall in love with Pink Fish!!! It's amazing and you will also fall in love with Cute Ster!_

 
Thanks so much! Pink Fish has really grown on me, it really moisturizes and has great color payoff.
And Cute Ster... love it. But I made a boo-boo on it's side (not the HK side, TG) but still it's hurt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



When the hubby saw it he almost kicked me because he had to go to 2 stores to find it


----------

